# Need Help Identifying???



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Saw these Case tractors at the last auction I was at. I didn't buy any but the prices were right. Can anyone help me identify what these Case tractors are????

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0005_IMG.jpg>

I know the one on the right doesn't have much left to identify. Hopefully the next group may be easier to identify.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0006_IMG.jpg>

Here are some more!

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0007_IMG.jpg>

Some of these tractors sold cheap. The sale was 192 miles from home. I would have liked to have boughten some of these if I would of just know what I was getting. 

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0008_IMG.jpg>

Just a few more to go. 

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0009_IMG.jpg>

I did have another close up shot of the last tractor that may help identify it better.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0010_IMG.jpg>

I really hope you all can help me identify these tractors so I will know what I missed out on. I did try to buy the last tractor but it went for more money than I had to spend that day. I know the green tractors went for lot more money than the Case ones did. Hope to here from you all.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i think i saw a couple la's and maybe a v in there but i'm not sure


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The one on the left with the front wheels out front. I say is a 1950's something DC Case.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0006_IMG.jpg>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *i think i saw a couple la's and maybe a v in there but i'm not sure *


Bear,
I would have to agree there maybe a few LA's. but am curious as to which one may be a V???
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The one on the left with the front wheels out front. I say is a 1950's something DC Case.
> 
> <img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0006_IMG.jpg> *


Yes jody the one on the left is a DC, actually it's a DC-3. You should know what the other to are from my other posts.
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How many tractors do you think were being sold at this auction? Looks a a lot, and several different brands. More than a typical farm would have in the barn. Was this a collection being liquidated? Or a consignment auction?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *How many tractors do you think were being sold at this auction? Looks a a lot, and several different brands. More than a typical farm would have in the barn. Was this a collection being liquidated? Or a consignment auction? *


Was a farmer retiring from collecting. I'm not sure if they had others hidden away in the barn. Lots and lots of scrap iron, mags, carbs, and tons of misc. parts and pieces.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i thought the one beside the dc3 may have been a v but after looking closer i don't think it is


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

bear,
The one next to he DC-3 is actually a DC-4 or what is left of one.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Auction%20Pictures/100-0006_IMG.jpg>

The three in this picture left to right are
DC-3 on the left, then DC-4 middle , then a Case S standard on the right.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I bet the DC-4 has a rough ride!


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

This one sure looks like the LA I used to drive in Indiana...


----------

